# Dextrose vs Sugar



## Airplanedoc (Mar 1, 2011)

I happen to live near a large producer Dextrose. Is it possible to use Dextrose in place of cane Sugar. I realize that it takes more Dextrose than Sugar to sweeten. But I may be able to get Dextrose at a significantly cheaper price than cane sugar thru the company store. I haven't looked into it yet, just checking to see if you guys think it might be worth my time.

Will this have a effect on the taste of my wine? Should I look into it?


----------



## gird123 (Mar 1, 2011)

I have read that they both work equally well. Some people believe that corn sugar(dextrose) is better than cane sugar. My first 2 batches of wine were corn sugar and they turned out pretty darn good. I buy which ever i find cheaper. I can tell no difference between the wines made with cane vs corn sugar. I just bought some more corn sugar for my apple wine.


----------



## sly22guy (Mar 1, 2011)

Dextrose does not impart a flavor when added so that is one benefit. i say go for it, just make sure you do sg readings and don't add it blindly.


----------

